# BBQ Joints



## Blue Tick

Any thoughts on a BBQ food? Specifically pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, pulled BBQ pork, roasted chicken, BBQ ribs, slaw, corn on the cob, watermelon, and the likes.

I love this type of food it's simple, fun, and really tasty. 


Any BBQ lovers?


----------



## Theoretical

Sonny Bryans! Texas BBQ at its finest!


----------



## govols

Going to Alabama is going back in time for me (hey, I'm a Vols fan) but the best BBQ has to be Dream Land BBQ in Tuscaloosa, Ala.

*History*


> Dreamland is eminently known for bar-b-que ribs. The original Dreamland Café is located about two miles from the intersection of Hwy 82 and Interstate 59 just south of Tuscaloosa in an area known as Jerusalem Heights. In the years since Mr. John "Big Daddy" Bishop first opened his store, little has changed.
> 
> The roads have been paved much the same as they were back in 1958. The décor inside is warm and dark. The dining room is small with a big bar, a few tables, booths, and a pot bellied stove. Beer signs hang from the oak beams and Christmas lights hang from the walls all year 'round. It isn't fancy, but then again the ribs are the main attraction anyway.
> 
> The atmosphere is casual-down home. You may rub elbows with somebody famous while you sit at the bar; and people come from all over to enjoy the ribs. The point is that it doesn't matter who you are, at Dreamland everybody is special and everybody is there for the same reason-the ribs. The legendary ribs, service and atmosphere are also available in our other locations. In addition to the legendary ribs and sauce, the menu has been expanded to include such items as: baked beans, potato salad, coleslaw, banana pudding, salads, pork sandwiches and bar-b-que chicken.


----------



## Herald

I'm a 100% dyed-in-the-wool Yankee, but I love southern BBQ. Pulled Pork and Dry Rubbed Ribs are my favorites. Maryland has a few good BBQ joints. The Pig Out in Deal, MD is one of my favorites. Pit Beef is another delicacy around here. Any Tom, Dick or Harry can cut a 55 gallon drum in half, fill it up with charcoal and cover it with a screen and be in the pit beef business.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Corky's BBQ

Lancaster's BBQ

Bubba's BBQ


----------



## Herald

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Corky's BBQ
> 
> Lancaster's BBQ
> 
> Bubba's BBQ



Andrew - do you really have over 13,000 posts?! Dude, do you know how much bandwidth you take up?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Andrew - do you really have over 13,000 posts?! Dude, do you know how much bandwidth you take up?



 They actually deleted around 2,000 posts of mine during the last bandwidth purge. 

One of these days I'll run out of things to say and will end it like Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## ChristopherPaul

Where the south lacks in actually offering genuine pizza they make up for such a heinous sin through their exceptional barbecue.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Dickey's which is a chain in Dallas (and claims to be the fastest growing bbq brand in America) is pretty good, and convenient. If you are down Austin way in the Texas Hill Country, check out the Salt Lick in Driftwood, Texas. I don't recall being blown away when my older brother and his wife took our mother and I there, but it has a considerable reputation.


----------



## Theoretical

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> They actually deleted around 2,000 posts of mine during the last bandwidth purge.
> 
> One of these days I'll run out of things to say and will end it like Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."


So you have posted nearly 15,000 times! That's staggering!


----------



## Chris

Saturday I had a rack of ribs at The Rendezvous in Memphis, TN. 

Best ribs around. 

One positive aspect of living in the mid-south is an abundance of good places to eat BBQ - unlike those unfortunate enough to live in Texas, The North, or, well, anywhere else outside of the mid-south.


----------



## Richard King

Well now, you sure want to hear this from a 300 plus lb. guy? 
This list could go a long time.

This hurts me as a Texan to admit it but some of the greatest BBQ I ever had was traveling the back roads of Oklahoma where you would go in little roadside shacks and just savor every bite as you smell the smoke and talk to they guy who actually cooked the food and wrote every misspelled word on the menu. And over around Shawnee Oklahoma they did some great stuff with pig. My mouth waters just thinking about it.
But I don't remember the names of the places. I used to cover the state of Oklahoma selling oilfield chemicals and I hit a lot of shacks that would beat any chain or big city joint.

Now if you are ever in the TX hill country...as someone said before the Saltlick in Driftwood is great and you have a chance of watching Sandra Bullock or some "famous" person eat. Whenever someone famous comes to Austin it seems they end up getting taken to the Saltlick. It is one of those rare places that is as delicious as it is trendy.

For us non famous types you want to go to Llano TX to Cooper's.
http://www.coopersbbq.com/
You will love the food plus you will be at big long tables of Bikers and cowboys, cedar choppers and hunters and it is a social experience you won't forget.

There is a place that is NOT great. Average at best but everyone I know who drives through Brownwood TX has eaten at Underwoods. It is almost a Texas rite of passage. It seems like something everyone does like lemmings.

Here in my little town I would say just hit the chain Rudy's because the brisket is smoked well and besides just to go in an hearing the manager Doug laugh is worth the price of the meal. They do use a very good German sausage and I know people that buy their secret recipe cream corn in buckets and take it home.
I have some secret places here but you have to contact me and I will take you. So many places, so little time and so few inches left in my belts.

Why am I craving meat and cobbler right now?


----------



## etexas

The Brown Pig in Marshall Texas!


----------



## Me Died Blue

Chris said:


> Saturday I had a rack of ribs at The Rendezvous in Memphis, TN.
> 
> Best ribs around.



 Actually, growing up in the North, that was the first place I ever had dry ribs.



Chris said:


> One positive aspect of living in the mid-south is an abundance of good places to eat BBQ - unlike those unfortunate enough to live in Texas, The North, or, well, anywhere else outside of the mid-south.



Have you been to (m)any of the other BBQ places in Memphis?


----------



## Chris

Yes - most of them. I live ~90 miles from Memphis, and have lived in Memphis, have family that lives or did live in Memphis, sometimes shop or do business in Memphis, etc....so I've ate most everywhere in Memphis. Even out here where I live, we have several area restaurants that do very good BBQ. I could eat a top-quality BBQ each day of the week at a different restaurant. 

Corkys, Gridleys, Neelys....there's one place I'm thinking of now, can't remember the name of it, that is better than all of those.....I'll have to call my sister and ask the name.


----------



## MrMerlin777

Robert's BBQ Charleston SC.


----------



## Me Died Blue

Chris said:


> Yes - most of them. I live ~90 miles from Memphis, and have lived in Memphis, have family that lives or did live in Memphis, sometimes shop or do business in Memphis, etc....so I've ate most everywhere in Memphis. Even out here where I live, we have several area restaurants that do very good BBQ. I could eat a top-quality BBQ each day of the week at a different restaurant.
> 
> Corkys, Gridleys, Neelys....there's one place I'm thinking of now, can't remember the name of it, that is better than all of those.....I'll have to call my sister and ask the name.



The BBQ Shop, perhaps? It's definitely my favorite out of the places I've been to, including Corky's. Central BBQ and Topps are good as well, but still just not quite at the level of "the shop" In my humble opinion.


----------



## Theoretical

joshua said:


> 13,000? That's child's play.


Moderator manipulation. Josh, we all known that you don't have nearly 2,000,000 posts.


----------



## Bandguy

Corky's and MCclard's.


----------



## Chris

Me Died Blue said:


> The BBQ Shop, perhaps? It's definitely my favorite out of the places I've been to, including Corky's. Central BBQ and Topps are good as well, but still just not quite at the level of "the shop" In my humble opinion.




I figured it out - Germantown Commisary. 

Good ribs, good BBQ.....there was a side dish that was great there, and I can't remember what it was. 

http://commissarybbq.com/


----------



## Average Joey

Memphis has the best guys.Sorry Texas and Alabama.


----------



## Average Joey

Chris said:


> I figured it out - Germantown Commisary.
> 
> Good ribs, good BBQ.....there was a side dish that was great there, and I can't remember what it was.
> 
> http://commissarybbq.com/




Barbeque Baked Beans?Devil Eggs?Banana pudding?


----------



## etexas

Average Joey said:


> Memphis has the best guys.Sorry Texas and Alabama.


ONLY in TEXAS is this sublime wonderful culinary expression to be found! Imitation is however a great flattery!


----------



## kvanlaan

Richard, you've hit the nail on the head.

For example, Tribby, Oklahoma serves up a great plate of beef ribs with beans/slaw and fries for $4.95 every Friday. Tribby is just a few miles _outside_ of "metropolitan" Macomb (population, 61) and Sandmann's Cafe is the only operating building in the "town". But wow, some great ribs...


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Try any small town Texas hole in the wall BBQ joint and you will be delighted.


----------



## etexas

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Try any small town Texas hole in the wall BBQ joint and you will be delighted.


Travis is right on the money!


----------



## bowhunter1961

heres a few that ive eaten at, and recommend:

(these are near austin)

kreus market in lockhart.....prolly the best one in the state

meyers smokehouse in elgin

city market in luling

(texas hill country)

opas in fritz-town (fredericksburg)

coopers in junction......it was ok, the only good thing about junction is doin the posted speed limit of 80 to el paso

...and lastly cotton eyed joes in robstown....near corpus

all the places listed above sell REAL barb que (beef)

theres a place in shiner, where they make my bock, but, i cant remember the place, but it was good too


----------



## kvanlaan

Richard, what you're thinking of around Shawnee was Van's Pig Stand. I went to school at OBU there and Van's was an institution.

Boy, I'm getting hungry...


----------



## Andrew P.C.

joshua said:


> Join Date: Sep 2003
> Location: Texakana (Border of Texas and Arkansas)
> Posts: *1,987,242 *
> 
> 
> Whatever, man. I'm old school. I started back in May of '03. You wouldn't believe the amount of posts which have been "lost" during upgrades, transfers, etc.



You have a million posts? That has to be fixed.


----------



## kvanlaan

Yeah. Let's look at the math here. Josh (if that is indeed his real name) has suggested that his claim of almost 2 million posts is the truth. While I am sure it is full of 'truthiness', there is the small matter of the 1540 posts _per day_ that the alleged Mr Hicks would have to have posted.


----------



## Blue Tick

joshua said:


> Whatever, man. I'm old school. I started back in May of '03. You wouldn't believe the amount of posts which have been "lost" during upgrades, transfers, etc.



I love your humor!


----------



## Blue Tick

I love the name of this place.

[video=youtube;6CYoZABWvUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CYoZABWvUU[/video]


----------



## Richard King

kvanlaan said:


> Richard, what you're thinking of around Shawnee was Van's Pig Stand. I went to school at OBU there and Van's was an institution.
> 
> Boy, I'm getting hungry...



Thats it!!! VANS PIG STAND Probably been 20 years and I still remember it.

also I can't believe I forgot these two near Austin that bowhunter mentioned

kreus market in lockhart.....prolly the best one in the state

meyers smokehouse in elgin

They are also institutions.


----------



## kvanlaan

Richard, you could go back to Van's today and I'm sure the decor would be exactly the same as you remember it. Time stands still in Shawnee...

http://www.pigstands.com/


----------



## Chris

Average Joey said:


> Barbeque Baked Beans?Devil Eggs?Banana pudding?



Probably the banana pudding. I've never met a banana pudding I didn't like (and eat...)


----------



## bigheavyq

*bbq in florida*

Ozona bbq near clearwater FL
specialty is bbq nachos. torilla chips, pulled pork, nacho cheese, and jalapenos, mmmm good


----------



## javajedi

NaphtaliPress said:


> Dickey's which is a chain in Dallas (and claims to be the fastest growing bbq brand in America) is pretty good, and convenient. If you are down Austin way in the Texas Hill Country, check out the Salt Lick in Driftwood, Texas. I don't recall being blown away when my older brother and his wife took our mother and I there, but it has a considerable reputation.



Oh yea, the Salt Lick. Actually here in Austin and vincinity you can visit a different BBQ place every day for long, long time  

My favorite is brisket from several places... The best are often the out of the way places.


----------



## javajedi

bowhunter1961 said:


> heres a few that ive eaten at, and recommend:
> 
> (these are near austin)
> 
> [...]
> 
> meyers smokehouse in elgin
> 
> [...]



Elgin, that's where I live - Meyers is OK, but get off the highway and try Crosstown...


----------



## turmeric

You guys gotta quit makin me drool, it's gettin messy around here! I want to try Van's, but it means going to the Midwest. Not gonna do it, wouldn't be prudent!


----------



## kvanlaan

Meg, it's worth the drive...


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

There are a couple of chains that do a decent job--I agree that one is able to find that BBQ shack that serves that knock-your-socks-off sweet/bitter/smokey meat and sauce--brisket or or a rack--who cares if it's been done right! 

As far as chains go, here in Dallas we have Spring Creek BBQ--good slaw! Dickey's as has been mentioned, Sonny Bryans, and we have the Memphis import, Red, Hot, and Blue--good dry rub! Then there's North Main BBQ over in Euless, which is the all-you-can eat (you can hurt yourself) Friday Ribs. 

There also a spot out in Sulphur Springs called "Bodacious BBQ" Only in East Texas!

Thanks for the fun thread.


----------



## puritan lad

Best BBQ I've ever had was in Charlottesville, VA at a place called "Pee Wee's Pits". Excellent.


----------



## Carolyn

17th Street BBQ in Murphysboro, IL has the best by far. 

My parents brought it up for our son's high school open house and our place was mobbed - about 100 more showed up than I had thought would come (AND I had made enough food)! At least River Falls, WI knows what BBQ is supposed to taste like now. 

Side note on regional differences in cuisine: in western WI, "BBQ" is used to refer to what I grew up calling sloppy joes! "Goulash" is hamburger, tomato sauce, and cooked elbow mac cooked all afternoon in a large roaster oven.


----------



## Poimen

I would visit this place often as I used to live nearby (five minute walk from the parsonage!):

http://www.doublebarrelbbq.com/

If you are ever in the area I highly recommend it. Try their pulled pork sandwhich served with baked beans and baked potato salad.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

puritan lad said:


> Best BBQ I've ever had was in Charlottesville, VA at a place called "Pee Wee's Pits". Excellent.



I've got to check that one out -- is it in Scottsville, perhaps?


----------



## LadyFlynt

If you ever in Nashville, check out Fate's Pig & Pie. The best baby back ribs you ever had...literally melts in your mouth (and I never thought meat could do that).


----------



## jbergsing

Blue Tick said:


> Any thoughts on a BBQ food? Specifically pulled pork BBQ sandwiches, pulled BBQ pork, roasted chicken, BBQ ribs, slaw, corn on the cob, watermelon, and the likes.
> 
> I love this type of food it's simple, fun, and really tasty.
> 
> 
> Any BBQ lovers?


Are you kidding? I live in Alabama. We're known for our BBQ! Pulled pork is practically it's own food group out here! Man, now I know what I want for supper!


----------



## jbergsing

LadyFlynt said:


> If you ever in Nashville, check out Fate's Pig & Pie. The best baby back ribs you ever had...literally melts in your mouth (and I never thought meat could do that).


Been there .. she ain't lyin'! Oh, my mouth is watering thinking about that place! I don't think I can get my wife to drive 2 hours north just for supper, though...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I'm adding this to my list to check out: Buz & Ned's Real Barbeque (Richmond, VA).


----------



## Ivan

Any good BBQ joints in southwestern Wisconsin or Northern Illinois? Roughly in the physical area of Milwaukee, WI to Antioch, IL to Rockford, IL to Madison, WI and back to Milwaukee.


----------



## toddpedlar

Ivan - 

Don't think we have anything up this way that compares to what you can get in the real home of BBQ. People don't seem to have an appreciation for it in the midwest... 

Todd


----------



## toddpedlar

Personal name (and food!) favorite BBQ - 

The Dinosaur Barbecue (both in Syracuse and Rochester, NY) - great stuff!

Todd


----------



## Ivan

toddpedlar said:


> Ivan -
> 
> Don't think we have anything up this way that compares to what you can get in the real home of BBQ. People don't seem to have an appreciation for it in the midwest...
> 
> Todd



How about the St. Louis area?


----------



## ServantOfKing

When I was in college in Tallahassee there were 2 hole in the wall BBQ places owned by the sweetest families -
one was called Gertie's Barbecue off of Crawfordville Highway. They were only open a couple days a week and they don't have a website.
The other one we loved is called Jack's off of US-29/ Appalachee Parkway.
We just tried a new place the other day called Piggin and Grinnin in New Smyrna Beach, FL and it was pretty good  
I guess you could say my husband and I are BBQ afficionados and always try to find the best hole in the wall places to support them


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

ChristopherPaul said:


> Where the south lacks in actually offering genuine pizza they make up for such a heinous sin through their exceptional barbecue.



EXTREMELY well put...


----------



## caddy

Yes...Friday night's is "Bailey's Night"

My wife and I have the BBQ Pork Plate, cole slaw, Baked Beans, Sweet Tea. She gets the Loaded Potato an I get the Onion Rings.

It is off of Old 41 just outside of Ringgold, Georigia

"Oh yes it's Bailey's Night...and I'm feeli...." oh well, you get the picture.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth

caddy said:


> "Oh yes it's Bailey's Night...and I'm feeli...." oh well, you get the picture.



Wow-- is that set to the music of Kool & The Gang?!?!?!

BTW, when in South Florida, do yourself a favor, and go to Bucky's BBQ on Glades Road and Dixie Hwy. You can thank me later. It's phenomenal, with HUGE portions. Owned by the folks who run Houston's Restaurants down here.


----------



## Carolyn

(fanfare smiley)

According to The Food Network/Bon Appetit magazine, the best place in the U.S. for ribs is...

17th St. BBQ in Murphysboro, IL 

I'm homesick today!


----------



## mbj0680

*Bbq*

Hi Everyone, 

Fun thing to do if you all like BBQ is to get involved in your local BBQ association and do some judging for competitions. You don't need lots of experience and they are always looking for judges to help out. Most associations will hold classes and get you certified to be a judge. I took my class this last year and got certified. It was pretty easy. It took a few hours on a Saturday afternoon. 

It is tons of fun. During the competitions they are obviously really good cooks so you know you are going to get some good BBQ. Best of all is not only tasting the food, but the tips on how to BBQ are well worth the time spent. These guys are masters at their craft and it is neat to walk away with some tips from them. 

Just a thought for some of you BBQers out there.

Thanks, 

-Mark


----------



## PastorFaulk

This discussion is completely unfair. Do you know how hard it is to find any BBQ in japan, let alone good BBQ. 

That said, hands down the best- http://www.coopersbbq.com/


----------



## govols

jbergsing said:


> Are you kidding? I live in Alabama. We're known for our BBQ! Pulled pork is practically it's own food group out here! Man, now I know what I want for supper!



Been to Dream Land BBQ?


----------

